# 2 Monitore betreiben 20,1" & 19"



## Binio (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo habe 2 Monitore
-Monitor 1(Samtron 19" max. 1280x1024)
-Monitor 2(LG L2000C 20,1" max. 1600x1200)

Möchte nun beide Monitore gleichzeitig betreiben. Nur bekomme ich das nicht hin. Entweder ich habe kein Bild nach dem Hochfahren oder Monitor 2 wird richtig dargestellt(bis auf ein flackern das ab und zu auftaucht) aber der Monitor 1 scrollt immer hinterher wenn ich die Maus an den Bildschirmrand bewege.
Ich kopiere hier mal meine /etc/x11/xorg.conf

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Module"
  Load "bitmap"
  Load "ddc"
  Load "extmod"
  Load "freetype"
  Load "int10"
  Load "record"
  Load "type1"
  Load "vbe"
  load "glx"
  load "dbe"
  load "v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
  Driver "kbd"
  option "CoreKeyboard"
  option "XkbRules" "xorg"
  option "XkbModel" "pc105"
  option "XkbLayout" "de"
  option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier "Configured Mouse"
  Driver "mouse"
  option "CorePointer"
  option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
  option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
  option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
  option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver "wacom"
  Identifier "stylus"
  option "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
  option "Type" "stylus"
  option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
  # /dev/input/event
  # for USB
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver "wacom"
  Identifier "eraser"
  option "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
  option "Type" "eraser"
  option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
  # /dev/input/event
  # for USB
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver "wacom"
  Identifier "cursor"
  option "Device" "/dev/wacom"# Change to 
  option "Type" "cursor"
  option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
  # /dev/input/event
  # for USB
EndSection

Section "Device"
  identifier "Ati x1900 GT"
  boardname "ati"
  busid "PCI:1:0:0"
  driver "fglrx"
  screen 0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  identifier "Samtron"
  vendorname "Plug 'n' Play"
  modelname "Plug 'n' Play"
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  gamma 1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Default Screen"
  Device "Ati x1900 GT"
  Monitor "Samtron"
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    depth 24
    modes "640x480@60"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier "Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
  screen 1 "screen1" rightof "Default Screen"
  InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
  InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
  InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
  Mode 0666
EndSection
Section "device" #  
  identifier "device1"
  boardname "ati"
  busid "PCI:1:0:1"
  driver "fglrx"
  screen 0
EndSection
Section "screen" #  
  identifier "screen1"
  device "device1"
  defaultdepth 24
  monitor "monitor1"
  SubSection "Display"
    depth 24
    modes "640x480@60"
  EndSubSection
EndSection
Section "monitor" #  
  identifier "monitor1"
  vendorname "Plug 'n' Play"
  modelname "Plug 'n' Play"
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  gamma 1.0
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
  option "Xinerama" "true"
EndSection
```

Ich habe noch mehrere Versionen (4) aber diese ist die einzigste die überhaupt etwas darstellt 
Währe für ein Tipp oder eine richtig konfigurierte xorg.conf sehr dankbar.


----------



## Binio (13. Dezember 2006)

Binio hat gesagt.:


> Hallo habe 2 Monitore
> -Monitor 1(Samtron 19" max. 1280x1024)
> -Monitor 2(LG L2000C 20,1" max. 1600x1200)
> 
> ...



Nachtrag: Gerade habe ich auch bemerkt das mein OpenGl Bildschirmschoner ruckelt was er vorher nicht getan hat


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Dezember 2006)

Um welche Distri handelt es sich?
Ist es Debian oder eine auf Debian basierte Distri? (Meine Vermutung wegen dem Kommentar in der xorg.conf)

Außerdem solltest Du auch die Forensuche verwenden! Eventuell hilft Dir ein Beitrag weiter den ich vor einigen Wochen beantwortet habe. Ist zwar eventuell nicht die selbe Distri, aber die Einstellungen sollten übertragbar sein:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/259247-ubuntu-2-monitore.html?highlight=monitor

Achja, Du kannst änderungen in Deinem Beitrag durchführen und mußt nicht zwangsläufig ein Zitat von Dir selbst in einen neuen Beitrag einfügen 
Das kann irritierend sein, ich habe mich gewundert warum plötzlich zwei xorg.confs zu sehen waren


----------



## Binio (14. Dezember 2006)

Ja sorry wegen den 2 Einträgen. Dein Post von vor paar Tagen habe ich mir angesehen und durchgelesen. Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Grafikkarte. Es ist nicht wie in dein Beispiel eine NVIDIA sondern eine ATI x1900GT. Wie du sicherlich weiss macht ATI da Probleme. Ich habe das zu spüren bekommen als ich Beryl installieren und konfigurieren wollte  Naja ich habs aufgegeben fürs erste 
Ich habe Kubuntu 6.10


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Dezember 2006)

Leider kenne ich mich mit ATI nicht so gut aus (ich HASSE ati) 

Aber ich habe noch interessante Links für Dich und die beste Vorgehensweise (meiner Erfahrung nach):

Richte die xorg.xonf so ein, das sie mit einem Monitor läuft.
Aktiviere bereits jetzt die fglrx treiber und konfiguriere opengl korrekt
Jetzt richte beryl ein
kopiere die jetzt funktionierende xorg.conf (Sicherung)
Abschließend führe die nötigen Änderungen durch um den zweiten Monitor zu aktivieren!

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/fglrx
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Graf...head-715c64fe157e2bfae5154f48289f1bfb9d68c648

Ich hoffe das Hilft Dir weiter oder macht Dir neuen Mut, denn Beryl ist wirklich GEIL!


----------



## Binio (14. Dezember 2006)

Ja Schritt 1 bis 3 habe ich schon nach Anleitung erfolgreich durchzogen. Nur sofern ich den Beryl-manager aufrufen will ist schickt im schacht. Unter Gnome aber wiederrum bekomme ich es hin  Ich hab von einigen Kollegen und Foren erfahren das ich evtl ein Problem mit den Ati Treibrn habe und dem Kernel. Ich solle den Kernel neu Konpilieren und dabei paar häcken weglassen. Naja Kernel neu zu kompilieren ist noch etwas zu hoch für mich da viele Anleitungen in Englisch sind und ich da kleine schwierigkeiten habe ;(
Auch ja zu mein Problem:
Kann man eigentlich 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen betreiben ?
Sicherlich eine Dumme Frage aber ich krieg es nicht hin der mein 2 Monitor in einer kleineren auslösung läuft.
Ich denke dir auf jedenfall für deine Tipps. Ich werde nicht so schnell aufgeben da ich mir extra für schnelleres Arbeiten ein 2 Monitor bestellt habe 
Kann ich eigentlich dein Monitor durch falsche eingaben z.B. zu hohe Frequenz zerstören ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Dezember 2006)

Binio hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab von einigen Kollegen und Foren erfahren das ich evtl ein Problem mit den Ati Treibrn habe und dem Kernel. Ich solle den Kernel neu Konpilieren und dabei paar häcken weglassen. Naja Kernel neu zu kompilieren ist noch etwas zu hoch für mich da viele Anleitungen in Englisch sind und ich da kleine schwierigkeiten habe ;(


Wenn es mit Gnome läuft und mit KDE nicht, würde es mich schon wundern, wenn es am Kernel liegen würde.



> Kann man eigentlich 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen betreiben ?
> Sicherlich eine Dumme Frage aber ich krieg es nicht hin der mein 2 Monitor in einer kleineren auslösung läuft.
> Ich denke dir auf jedenfall für deine Tipps. Ich werde nicht so schnell aufgeben da ich mir extra für schnelleres Arbeiten ein 2 Monitor bestellt habe


Ja, man kann unterschiedliche Auflösungen verwenden.



> Kann ich eigentlich dein Monitor durch falsche eingaben z.B. zu hohe Frequenz zerstören ?


Auch das ist möglich. Deshalb empfehle ich meist die automatische Erkennung der Frequenzen des x-servers. In dem von mir erwähnten anderen Thread sind die Konfigurations-Befehle im Beispiel enthalten.

Man kann natürlich auch noch folgendes ausprobieren.

Konfigurations-GUI für xorg (*xorg-edit*):
http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/26538/
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg-edit
http://www.cyskat.de/dee/progxorg.htm
http://sourceforge.net/projects/xorg-edit/


----------

